# The Endless War



## Abishai100 (Mar 18, 2019)

I've always been a fan of the epic Indian war poem _Mahabharata_, an elegiac tale about a family torn apart by competition and ambition and civil war, drawing in the counsel of gods and angels and wondrous warriors and supporting characters.

One of the most intriguing characters in the _Mahabharata_ is the anti-hero Karna, a displaced mighty son who sides against his clan to help the opposing clan since his mother has abandoned him and compelled him to fight against his own brothers. Karna vows to help the opposing side and ends up having to face the mighty Arjuna, the captain of his brothers' clan. Arjuna is the great hero and favored son, while Karna is the tragic hero, trying to avenge his honor and account for his terrible abandonment.

While Arjuna voices all the spiritual ideas in _Mahabharata_, it is Karna who provides us with the key 'Devil's Advocate' ideas, offering us insights into the darker characters/voices in the epic war poem, such as the cryptic/eerie 'Deathless Boy' (a strange messenger of this 'endless family/clan civil war' who brings omens about the undeniable conflagration and anguish of war itself).

It is Karna in the _Mahabharata_ which inspired me to make this modernized rendition of a capitalism-contextualized 'endless war' involving speed racers trying to bring sanity and order in a civilization beset by unchecked ambitions and ruthless tycoons and profiteers.

This war 'fan-fic' was inspired by the WWII-consciousness film _The Thin Red Line_, and I hope you like it!





 

====

*"*Two great armies of capitalism emissaries aligned themselves for a symbolic confrontation which would decide the fate of American leadership, global peace, nuclear disarmament, World Bank ethics, and commerce consciousness. On one side stood the forces of the moderate democracy idealists which included the valiant NASCAR driver Cole Trickle who was also known affectionately as 'Speed Racer.' Speed Racer was the captain of his team. On the other side stood the forces of profiteers, pirates, and anarchy-apologists which included the diabolical Goldfinger, a gambler and profiteer who wished to profit from risk and races to make the modern geopolitical landscape one of great thrills and entertainment.*"*

 

*"*Speed Racer was a secret agent of the CIA and soldier in the US forces and was going to be stationed in Syria as North Korea allied with China and the fundamentalist terrorist group ISIS to create a focused attack on Western civilization. Speed Racer wanted to use some key/symbolic NASCAR races to trumpet the ideals of Western capitalism, and he needed help, which is why his older brother Karna (also known as 'Racer-X') signed up for the race to race alongside with him. With Speed Racer and Karna (Racer-X) paired, the stage was set for a terrific 'capitalism chess match' which would determine how the world would perceive the contours and ergonomics of commerce and competitive thinking for generations.*"*

 

*"*For every great war or struggle, there is an adversary or 'Devil's Advocate.' In this case, this adversary was the 'Deathless Boy,' an eerie American poet who wrote constantly about the reality/presence of darkness in the real world and wanted this 'Endless War' of capitalism-significance to highlight the inherent competitive bloodthirst in mankind. The Deathless Boy sat in a crudely-built shed on an isolated island and wrote poems about the potential for capitalism to create global warfare and then submitted these poems on the World Wide Web, using an Internet connection he managed to set up on his 'private island.' The Deathless Boy wanted to see if Karna (Racer-X) could truly help his younger brother Cole Trickle (Speed Racer) outwit the forces of Goldfinger and bring democracy values to a world challenged by the ominous temptations of fortune and bloodlust.*"*

 

*"*As the symbolic NASCAR race in a futuristic newly-built race-track (with neon-lights!) was about to begin, Karna (Racer-X) signaled to his brother Cole Trickle (Speed Racer) and assured him that their side would capture the trophy, even though Goldfinger had sent his seedy and unscrupulous racers to the race. Speed Racer was prepared for any underhanded sabotages that Goldfinger's racers were about to lay out, and he kept an eye on his older brother Karna (Racer-X) so he'd know where to drive and when, since Karna was a much wiser track-navigator. The outcome of this symbolic race would determine if Speed Racer could grab the ideology/propaganda oriented upper-hand in this emerging/developing global war/competition with the forces of the power-scheming Goldfinger. Karna (Racer-X) wanted his team to come out of this race as the true diplomat of capitalism imagination.*"*



 

*"*Karna kept a vigilant eye on the racers racing for Goldfinger as he watched and guided his younger brother Speed Racer to the lines/sides of the race-track, even the parts that were outdoors, that would be advantageous for strategic short-term and long-term positions in this symbolic car-race. Karna (Racer-X) wanted to be sure that Speed Racer was not forced to drive too fast or wildly by the unruly and tumultuous racers of Goldfinger. Since Speed Racer was young and hot-headed, Karna (Racer-X) wanted to keep close to his younger brother and keep the racers of Goldfinger at bay so Speed Racer could focus on his race and speed ahead with his signature style of surprising swiftness at precisely the right moment. Everything was on the shoulders of Karna (Racer-X) who wanted to be sure not to let vanity/ambition cloud his thinking and prevent his younger brother Speed Racer from grabbing the vital and symbolic trophy. Karna was very well-focused.*"*

 

*"*As Speed Racer noted his older brother Karna (Racer-X) zipping out of that last bend/turn in the outdoor portion of the race, he quickly turned to notice the unruly racers of Goldfinger which Karna had managed to sideswipe just enough for Speed Racer to determine when and where to make his final swift thrust towards the finish-line in the indoor (neon-lit!) portion of the racetrack(!). Speed Racer noted that Racer-X had done his job, and done it well, and now it was up to Speed Racer to complete the race. Speed Racer accurately determined the position and timing of his final push and then hit his thrusters and crossed the finish line and grabbed the trophy for his team! He jumped out of the car and hugged his brother Racer-X who ran towards him to congratulate him. Speed Racer never forgot that key moment when his older brother sideswiped the unruly racers of Goldfinger in the outdoor portion of the racetrack to allow him to make his final push.*"*

 

*"*After the race ended, Speed Racer ordered his troops/forces to convene in a secret forest where they lit a great symbolic campfire/bonfire to celebrate their NASCAR trophy and decide how to use it forge symbolic headways into the upcoming global war between America and its allies (England and France) and the forces of Goldfinger (North Korea, China, ISIS). Speed Racer was joined in the campfire meditation by his older brother Karna who advised that the forces of the West determine how to intercept terrorist agents of ISIS who sought to plant explosives all over Paris and possibly destroy the Eiffel Tower. Speed Racer ordered his team to spread out across Europe and the Middle East while the US Navy stationed itself by North Korea to prevent a nuclear holocaust.*"*

 

*"*As it turned out, the Western forces of Speed Racer prevailed, and Karna (Racer-X) once again congratulated his younger brother for moving in on the right moments to capitalize on the field-positions of advantage created by the allies and friends. Karna began writing a memoir about this grand 'capitalism warfare drama' which would be considered a hallmark in the accounts of human ambition contemplation. Karna's account would reflect on the wars of years past such as WWI, the American Civil War, the Korean War, and India-Pakistan War, and the war between Rome and Hannibal of Carthage. Karna wanted this Capitalism War to be a meditation on what drives men towards conflict when values regarding temperance, power and profit, and teamwork are challenged by instincts drawing humanity towards complete conflagration and unchecked bloodthirst. Karna wrote, _'If America can endure its own civil war, waged over social values/virtues, then it must find ways to come out on top in this Capitalism War so that generations to come might consider why the USA is a beacon for great education'_.*"*



 

*"*Karna's memoir was a big hit and it was found on the bookshelves of bookstores and libraries around the world. Speed Racer (Cole Trickle), meanwhile, was elected as U.S. President and managed to forge key commerce pacts between OPEC and Western petroleum companies such as BP by negotiating with the World Bank and the United Nations(!). Karna never forgot the ominous messages sent on the World Wide Web, however, by the eerie 'Deathless Boy' who continued to write from his private island about the inevitability of conflict and warfare in times of great 'capitalism drama.' Karna witnessed the presentation of proud war medals handed out to the various allies/friends of Speed Racer's forces at the conclusion of the great Capitalism War and wondered if the 'Deathless Boy' considered such an ornamental medallion-presentation a symbol of great human thinking.*"*

 

KARNA (Racer-X): We've learned much from this 'Capitalism War.'
COLE TRICKLE (Speed Racer): We must remember the 'Deathless Boy.'
KARNA: War his hell, brother, and we must create peace...
COLE: The United Nations is a vital resource!
KARNA: We must see how commerce between America and South Korea endures.
COLE: Maybe media and technology will continue to aid in network-construction.
KARNA: Wall Street should continue to be considered 'sacred.'
COLE: I wonder if the 'Deathless Boy' will consider the Capitalism War a triumph.
KARNA: I imagine the Deathless Boy will at least think humans thought greatly!
COLE: Perhaps your novella-account of the Capitalism War will be canonized.
KARNA: I imagine it will be compared to comparably good works on war and humanity.
COLE: Thanks again for all your help and counsel during this terrible tribulation, brother!
KARNA: It was my honor and delight to see you stand out and lead for America.
COLE: Let's hope America never has to lead like this...ever again.
KARNA: With good journalism, new age pacts will be seen as fortunate trophies.
COLE: May there never again be such an 'endless war.'

====





*{Mahabharata Art/Illustration --- by Mukesh Singh, Sir J.J. School of Arts)*


----------



## Abishai100 (Mar 21, 2019)

*The Matrix Reloaded(!)*

This is a futurama-apocalypse second chapter inspired by the _Matrix_ franchise, and I think it highlights our civilization's precocious fascination with 'virtual disasters.'

Enjoy!



====

"Fortune-telling gypsy woman Estelle foretold of a future era in which machine-like imagination would seize control over human dreams. People around the world would allow capitalist thinking to dictate what was natural and what was desirable. This gave rise to a new form of evil and a new form of omen --- visions of an eerie machinating cybernetic 'being' known as the Blob. Of course, Racer-X and Speed Racer were no longer around so now it was up to a new generation of heroes to save the day. Estelle would've been proud!"

 

"The Blob spawned a shadow-force of strange robotic creatures that resembled humans in skeletal form sometimes and sometimes did not, which was even more eerie. The Blob possessed a centralized intelligence but could deliver agents and minions to deal with any form of disorder that mankind was ill-prepared for, requiring governments around the world (on Earth) to unite to resist the charms and wiles of the branches/minions of the Blob. Human resistance movements organized special sleeper-assassins known as 'Ultra-Ninjas' which reminded humanity of the glory-days of Racer-X and Speed Racer. The robots of the Blob were ready to challenge mankind to see if it could endure the juvenile temptations of 'capitalism-lust'."

 

"The Ultra-Ninjas were controlled/governed by two specialist ninja-assassins named Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow who were identical twins who wore dreadlocks and trench-coats. They could exhibit great agility and shooting-skills and aided human rebels in defying the initiatives of the branches/minions of the Blob. Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow would've made Racer-X and Speed Racer proud, and Snake-Eyes even generated special patriotic films and comics with a Cole Trickle look-alike to create fantastic drive-in movies about humans in special mechanical army-gear ready to fight the Blob. Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow were determined to prove that capitalism temptations and vice would not spell doom for mankind."

 

"One of the most eerie aspects (or faces) of the Blob was that it would sometimes don the appearance of cryptic Earth-creatures such as giant squids or manta-rays so that human rebels would feel somewhat disarmed while trying to defy the Blob's willingness to use scare-tactics to 'persuade' mankind into thinking that capitalism was simply too 'complex' for man's imagination. The Blob was the opposite of God, and Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow cheered on the various forces of human resistance as they engaged with the various manifestations of the Blob which simply wanted to confound man's sense of natural wonder...and innocence. This was chapter 2 of the 'Endless War'."

 

"With Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow serving as monitoring 'priests' in this continuing capitalism 'war-saga,' there had to be new troops or forces of humans ready and willing to step up to the public podiums and assume the awesome responsibility of determining just what to do (or even say!) to challenge the eerie authority of the relentless Blob. The human resistance was mighty, nonetheless, and Snake-Eyes and Storm-Shadow witnessed various valiant social rituals around Earth which represented humanity's unified effort to quell the 'demonic passion' of the Blob and once again (perhaps someday in the distant future) reclaim Earth as a haven for capitalism rather than a cauldron for endless bloodsport."

 

"Snake-Eyes generated a special cinematic 'poem' in which he foresaw that humans would someday be scuba-diving in the pollution-free waters of the Pacific on Earth and come face-to-face with a disarmed and now-peaceful Blob which would harmlessly make itself known to human beings as merely and brightly organic creatures of no ill intent such as wondrous glowing jellyfish. Whether or not Snake-Eyes' beautiful vision of a war-less capitalism-inspired world would be realized would be based on the strength and courage of those humans in charge of coordinating the kind of resistance that Snake-Eyes (and his twin-brother Storm-Shadow) envisioned. It was going to be all art...or all war."

 

"Of course women were enlisted too, and these women were no kitchen-maids(!). They complemented their male counterparts in this monumental struggle against the frightening intentionality of the cryptic Blob. Many women wore leather or vinyl and carried machine-guns or even newly-invented laser-pistols and worked to ensure that any presence of the Blob in civilian areas such as shopping-malls and museums would be challenged by a human presence(!). Human women were no longer 'maidservants of the Lord.' They were now 'sentinels of patriotism.' In other words, age and sex no longer mattered in this struggle to defend humanity's grasp of the sanity of capitalism."

 

RACER-X: What if this war becomes more complex in the future?
SPEED RACER: No way; humans will find ways to achieve peace!
RACER-X: I had a strange dream that a cybernetic 'creature' would arise.
SPEED RACER: Really?
RACER-X: Yes, and it would compel mankind to unite and defend capitalism!
SPEED RACER: Well, I think these 'future humans' would remember us patriotically.
RACER-X: Perhaps they'd make a movie about you as a 'rebel' (with a look-alike actor!).
SPEED RACER: Capitalism-patriotism requires a good deal of 'human wit.'
RACER-X: Man, I wish this was all just some innocent video-game.
SPEED RACER: We know from the Gulf War that capitalism is not really...soft!

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 3, 2019)

*The Bronze Knight's Dream*

It's intriguing how Medieval-times literature/storytelling has seen a resurgence in popularity, thanks in great part to John Boorman's searing omen-portrait film of the mythical kingdom of Camelot called _Excalibur_. Perhaps these Medieval-times vignettes/dioramas reflect our modern social/global fascination with the concept/notion of ornamented (if kingdom-biased/oriented) ambition (perhaps symbolic of our modern era curiosity about networking-themed superstitions --- e.g., _The Fifth Estate_!).

Enjoy!


====

The Bronze Knight was a mighty warrior who wandered around Germania and Britain in the days of yesteryear. He encountered savage barbarians, mighty warlords, and of course, incredible kings and wizards. The Bronze Knight began writing in his journal of a great vision of a perfect paradise-like Earth which was not burdened by the social problems of ambition and warfare. The Bronze Knight believed this vision of a peaceful paradise could be attained by man, even if through warfare, establishing a very stable magical kingdom. Would such a vision of ultimate peace be realized?

The Bronze Knight examined the Book of Revelation in the Christian Bible and noted all the strange and wondrous and even ominous characters prophesied to appear at the End of Days, such as the mighty AntiChrist, the eerie Dragon, the dreaded manslayer, the deluding harlot of Babylon, and the archangel Michael. The Bronze Knight noted the prophesies of great adventures befalling man at the End of Days and concluded that during the strengthening of great cities and hubs of confluence and trade late in the millennium and into the new millennium, God would see man through the trials of Leviathan (a creature with a poignant of endless chaos!) and establish man as a 'guardian' and 'witness' of an ongoing/endless struggle to forge nation-states through negotiations of both civilized warfare and hard-wrought commerce/peace. This was a great prophecy.

The Bronze Knight wondered about this prophecy of man engaging with a mysterious 'Leviathan' of endless chaos which might deceive mankind into thinking that ambition would send the vain structures of civilization (e.g., Tower of Babel) into a spiral of endless rage. The Bronze Knight decided that the prophecy meant that God's forces would guide mankind into a dominion of gratitude (for evading Leviathan!) and a landscape of nation-states vying with intelligence and might to forge bridges of peace through the arms and 'arsenal' of righteous armies. Yes, man would not be 'condemned' for his fascination with war, but he would be 'tested' for his prideful yearning for glory through un-negotiated conquest. Would this 'Endless War' be one of spiritual discovery...or one of vain boasting?

====


----------



## Abishai100 (May 1, 2019)

*The Gods Must be Cool*

It's been a while since I blogged on USMB, since I've retired from Internet-blogging altogether(!), but I've received emails encouraging me to return one more time to share a story (on the Writing forum!) about why I liked blogging about the spiritual/Christian intrigue surrounding 'capitalism vices' (something I focused on in most of my society-dissection blogs on USMB), so I decided to offer up this capitalism-war tale about the contours of 'metaphysical confusion' in our capitalism-imaginarium Earth (e.g., World Bank, NATO, Bloomberg, etc.). This will have to suffice those wanting to see me make one more post/blog on USMB about values-oriented democracy. Besides, the Writing forum was probably my favorite forum on USMB(!).

Thanks for everything (and enjoy!),




====

One day, an idealistic young Ivy League student named Ajay Satan wondered if humanity could really stand against the awesome force of the nefarious and hideous Blob in this 'endless war' waged over the contours and values of capitalism and nation-state platforms(!). Ajay decided to pray to classical Hindu gods --- Kartik (god of politics), Shiva (god of destruction), and Hanuman (animal-god of friendship and etiquette). Ajay asked Kartik/Shiva/Hanuman to come to humanity's aid so the terrible 'leviathan' of the Blob would not overwhelm man's sense of confidence...or humility. Kartik, Shiva, and Hanuman decided to answer Ajay's prayers by offering words of counsel and deeds of intervention on man's behalf, so human civilization felt more 'robust' in its dealings with the eerie Blob.



 

The Blob, meanwhile, wanted mankind to be seduced and side-tracked by the distracting visage of chaos and temptation. The Blob wanted human females to become 'sentinels' of lust and envy so men would claw at each other simply to 'justify' ruthless ambition for the sake of 'reproductive fitness.' Kartik/Shiva/Hanuman realized that if mankind was to understand and coordinate efforts to deal with the virtue-corrupting presence of the Blob, it would need to evaluate social consciousness and governance in terms of true capitalism values. Kartik/Shiva/Hanuman resolved to make a podium for governance-idealism so unifying institutions in human civilization (e.g., World Bank) would create 'constructions' frustrating to the mechanical and incisive arms/tentacles of the monster-like Blob.



 

Since Shiva was the god of destruction and understood the gravity of warfare well, he volunteered to dissect the forces of flesh and temptation that would corrupt human women and make the job of mankind of dealing with the Blob much more complicated and confounding. Meanwhile, Kartik and Hanuman would 'complement' Shiva's special values-mission by spreading words of Christian moralism so men would meditate on the spiritual weight of austerity and temperance in a world 'ruled' by capitalism fury(!). Shiva considered the wisdom of persuading men to thinking that the 'metaphysical influence' of the ancient world demon-goddess Medusa (a beautiful woman who was turned into a semi-snake siren with powers of hypnosis and deadly archery) could restore mankind's sense of objective/mature hygiene in environments of capitalism-lust (e.g., Wall Street). Shiva instructed governments of Earth to consider the 'possibility' that Medusa would take the form of a shrewd and unforgiving beautiful woman who would wander around NYC to direct men towards economic diligence (e.g., Bank of America). After all, women served as 'angels' of self-improvement.



 

Shiva then took the form of a strong and valiant Navy soldier named Michael (part of U.S. forces stationed near the Pacific Ocean to deal with the emergence of the Blob from the ocean's abyss!). Shiva/Michael wanted to be sure that the men of armies of Earth were not dissuaded by the presence of the Blob into acting rashly and with prejudice in this sensitive/delicate time of great capitalism complexity (e.g., Gulf War). Shiva/Michael met a Navy captain named Ernest who was very ruthless and cruel and wished to see American soldiers become 'diplomats' of complete warlike consciousness. Ernest believed ruthlessness was the best way to deal with the Blob. Shiva/Michael decided to debate with Ernest about the quality of warfare and competitiveness in times of capitalism complications (e.g., Gulf War).



 

SHIVA/MICHAEL: War must be waged with balance...
ERNEST: There's a time for complete focus on fury!
SHIVA/MICHAEL: Capitalism problems tempt men towards bravado...
ERNEST: You sound like a woman!
SHIVA/MICHAEL: Never underestimate the power women have, Ernest.
ERNEST: What do you mean, Michael?
SHIVA/MICHAEL: I'm referring to the hygienic quality of spiritual counsel.
ERNEST: So women are...angels of peace?
SHIVA/MICHAEL: We think of the influence of Medusa to focus on arrogance.
ERNEST: Alright; so Medusa reminds us of the dangers of obsession.
SHIVA/MICHAEL: That's what I'm discussing here; you need to remain mature!
ERNEST: The Blob won't care if we men are 'worshipping' Medusa and praying.
SHIVA/MICHAEL: Perhaps the Blob is 'eerie' and relentless; but humans are friendly.
ERNEST: Are you telling me that virtuous war has to be...more flexible?
SHIVA/MICHAEL: Yes! I'm reminding you that neglecting grace is a pitfall!
ERNEST: Alright; I'll consider the wisdom of making soldiers more...spiritual.
SHIVA/MICHAEL: That's all I ask; we can defeat the Blob, Ernest.
ERNEST: Maybe this 'endless war' will teach us about dogma-plasticity...



 

Shiva, Kartik, and Hanuman concluded they did everything possible to make men more intellectually, imaginatively, and intuitively more prepared for its complex dealings with the strange Blob. The three gods of heaven returned to the domicile of the idealistic Ivy League student Ajay Satan and explained they spread words of wisdom on Earth so man would have a fairer time in its dealings with the relentless Blob. Ajay Satan thanked the three gods and continued to hope that humanity's meditation on the qualities of social grace would save it from the 'anarchic clutches' of capitalism-confusion that the Blob intended to 'use' to make capitalism a 'thing' of endless vanity...and chauvinism(!).

====


----------



## Abishai100 (May 6, 2019)

*Love diffuses War(!)*


I couldn't resist posting a chapter about the endless capitalism war being 'spiritually lightened' by a rather strange and patriotism-infusing American love-story(!).

Enjoy (signing off), 



====

A young Algerian-American man named Max Sterling was courting a French princess named Jane Royal and was concerned she wasn't in a happy marriage. Jane was married to an alcoholic Navy-man named Bradley and wanted to distance herself from him(!). Max decided to court her and persuade her to leave Bradley and build a life with him instead(!). However, Max was a bank-robber(!) and wasn't sure Jane would be interested in the sort of life he could provide for her. Jane seemed too sensitive and innocent to be caught up in Max's strange life and behaviour.



 

Max decided to send Jane a comic book stylized story, complete with art/pictures, depicting how he had become a government soldier/pilot and was persuading a woman named Jane(!) who was trying to find ways to get out of her evil marriage. Max's story depicted the pilot Max and the fictional Jane deciding to build a life together in Malaysia while his government had stationed Max (the pilot!) there to deal with a massive terrorist force called Cobra which threatened to magnify the terrible globally-proportioned 9/11-related endless capitalism war. Max hoped this comics-tale would inspire Jane to think of him as a 'sensitive writer' rather than just an immature/crooked bank-robber(!).



 

Jane received Max's letter and was delighted someone took an interest in her and had 'caught wind' of the fact that she was trapped in a failing marriage to an alcoholic(!). Jane thought one of her girlfriends had told Max of her 'special plight' and provided a photo of her to Max, which is why/how he became interested in her(!). However, Jane didn't know Max really was a bank-robber and 'went along' with this enchanting 'human daydream' Max had created with his charming comic book adventure-romance tale about a government pilot leaving to Malaysia with a 'rescued bride' named Jane Royal(!). Meanwhile, Max had his own problem --- one of Jane's friends read Max's letter/story to Jane and posted it on the Internet, and a sociopathic serial-killer (named Thomas Stark) modelling himself after the fictional American horror-film avatar Leatherface read the posted story and decided to kill four cops in Texas, claiming the cops wouldn't find such a romance-adventure 'fable' inspiring. When Max read the news-story of these cop-killings and the killer's 'rationale,' he realized he'd have to personally catch this crooked soul(!). Max decided to dress up as a ninja for an Internet-posted story about an American vigilante tracking the real Leatherface(!) who was targeting male married policemen.



 

When Max's new Internet-posted crime-story got lots of readership and positive commentary, the Leatherface-copycat (Thomas Stark) managed to 'catch wind' of the 'online patriotic buzz' and decided Max really was trying to convince Americans that deranged crimes were truly a 'moral failure' in the recognition/appreciation of domestic values. Stark/Leatherface decided to turn himself into the police, claiming that Max's idealistic 'fable' persuaded him to believe that Americans still cared about domestic values despite the ongoing endless capitalism war which was being actually waged all over the globe(!). Criminal psychologists suggested that Stark was 'moved' by Max's online gesture and seemed to believe everyday people would honesty talk about frailties in American etiquette. U.S. President Donald Trump tweeted, _*"Any positive news about domestic crimes in America being resolved only offers inspiration/encouragement to our mighty troops stationed worldwide today(!) to deal with the terrorists complicating this already-complicated 'endless' capitalism war, so Max Sterling has managed to inject patriotic passion into our fighting men and women contending with zany terrorists on Earth!"*_



 

Max Sterling became an 'overnight celebrity' and was invited by U.S. First Lady Melania Trump to the White House for a special televised [CNN] interview about the power of media/Internet in this new age of network-driven imagination amidst this patriotism-draining seemingly endless capitalism war(!). Mrs. Trump asked Max Sterling what his childhood wish was when he first immigrated to America from Algeria, and Max told her he wished he'd became a soccer player/star(!). A professional U.S. soccer-club manager saw the TV interview and offered Max the chance to play in a PR-oriented televised soccer game in Texas the following summer. Max was thrilled at the newfound limelight and accepted the invite and played in the televised soccer game which raised funds in support of U.S. troops stationed worldwide to fight terrorism.



 

MAX: My creative-writing has created patriotic fervor, Jane!
JANE: I'm so proud of you, darling...
MAX: I didn't realize creativity could aid our American spirit!
JANE: Well, there's no reason you have to be cynical...
MAX: I feel so much more optimistic about this endless capitalism war.
JANE: Yes, democracy will prevail...
MAX: I have a confession to make to you, Jane!
JANE: What is it?
MAX: I'm a bank-robber...
JANE: What?
MAX: I didn't tell you until I got all this celebrity and patriotism.
JANE: You waited until now to tell me, you sneak(!)?
MAX: I was so frustrated with this endless capitalism war, Jane.
JANE: So you just gave up and decided to become a crook?
MAX: I didn't know where to find idealism...until I met you!
JANE: Yeah, and you told me you'd provide a good life.
MAX: Your ex-husband was an alcoholic!
JANE: Well...I don't see how a bank-robber is 'way superior,' Max Sterling.
MAX: I'm not a bank-robber anymore; my writing/celebrity 'converted' me!
JANE: Well...your courtship-ritual creative-writing 'persuaded' you.
MAX: Yes...it seems you 'unwittingly' inspired me and brought me 'esteem.'
JANE: Glad I could help, Max...don't disappoint me!
MAX: Jane, our bizarre love-story will cure malaise in this endless capitalism war!
JANE: I do suppose Bonnie and Clyde made people feel better about the Depression.
MAX: America is a wondrous land of incredible imagination...we'll celebrate life.
JANE: Perhaps it's stories like ours that make people feel better about civilization(!).
MAX: The hell of war is 'softened' by sweet stories about 'everyday psychiatry.'

====


----------



## Abishai100 (May 7, 2019)

*The Doomsday FanZine*



Here's my final addendum to this thread (_The Endless War_), and it's about an Internet-blogger who meets with celebrity Leo DiCaprio and chats about 'capitalism daydreams.'

Thanks for reading (signing off),



====

An idealistic Internet-blogging self-proclaimed 'democracy vigilante' named Ali was posting about pornography/censorship in the modern age of media and citing ancient deities (Kali, Medusa) for folk-stories about incendiary gossip promoting social intrigue regarding the 'allure' of heresy. Ali was Algerian-American and a U.S. citizen and was rather popular because of his colourful posts online. He was even invited to appear on the Tonight Show(!).



 

Ali was fascinated by our culture's seeming preoccupation with celebrity and entertainment and news-circulation as well as tabloid-couture(!). He had a dream while sleeping one night about Earth being inhabited by 'aliens' who appeared as normal human beings but exhibited strange behaviors and attitudes towards social gossip. Many of these 'alien humanoids' were movie-stars, and when Ali awoke from his strange dream, he wondered if the endless capitalism war still being waged around the globe (especially between U.S. patriots and anti-capitalism terrorists!) would somehow 'magnify' his 'strange feeling' that modern consumerism/entertainment couture was deformed by capitalism dissatisfaction.



 

Ali decided to make paintings of cameras of rainbow colors and suggested his imagery represented a natural global/modern fascination with the profundity of 'access' to media in this age of commerce and traffic(!). Ali's rainbow-cameras and stories became as popular as his 'radical/vigilantism' posts about pornography/censorship. His readers wondered if Ali was interested in writing for the New Yorker magazine.

 

Ali decided to attend an archery camp for beginners and met many amateur archers who were interested in unusual forms of exercise/sport in this modern age of traffic and social confetti. Ali wondered if archery itself was somehow symbolic/reflective of modern society's fascination with profit-based landscapes (e.g., Wall Street). Would the endless capitalism war drive humanity towards teamwork...or sectarianism?



 

Ali then travelled to the National Aeronautics and Space Museum and looked at stunning newly-hung photos of the International Space Station [ISS]. Ali wrote in his journal, "Civilization is all about ambition, networks, technology, media, war/terrorism, and of course creativity!" Ali conjectured that the ISS was a species symbol of environment exploration curiosity and paralleled Americans' fascination with media labyrinths and info-networks and even social networking websites (e.g., Facebook). It was one giant 'capitalism mosaic.'



 

Ali then attended a very fancy fashion-show in NYC and took photos of the stunning models arrayed incredible outfits and stylish gear/clothing and hypothesized that if the endless capitalism war being waged all around the globe did not come to a satisfying conclusion/resolution, humanity would feel utterly 'bereft' of the flowery of commerce (e.g., Rodeo Drive!). Ali realized that the endless capitalism war was an 'extension' of social obsession with the vanities of mercantilism. Would capitalism survive this juvenile age of great aesthetic expectations?



 

Ali decided to adopt the Green Arrow (DC Comics) as his favorite avatar and comic book superhero. Arrow (Oliver Queen) was a super-archer/vigilante who represented idealism towards democracy, and Ali wondered what Arrow would do for America to bring the endless capitalism war to a final end(!). Ali concluded that Arrow was to America what Dracula was to Romania --- a 'diplomat' of behaviour magnification. Archery was, after all, a sporting and aesthetic re-presentation of the 'lines' and 'rays' of capitalism highways(!). Arrow became Ali's favorite 'role-model' and inspiration during the frustrating/endless capitalism war.



 

Ali decided to travel to Hollywood and interview the mega-superstar Leo DiCaprio to see what the American celebrity thought of the 'culture' and 'couture' of consumerism-consciousness(!). Ali persuaded Leo to debate with him about the virtues of capitalism amidst this rather terrible endless/global capitalism war and even motivated Leo to make a pencil-doodle rendition of an capitalism-critical 'Gray Goblin' who would serve as a 'Devil's Advocate' for their little sociocultural debate. Leo agreed to do this, since he was a fan of pedestrian love of comics and capitalism critique.



 

ALI: Thanks so much for this chat, Mr. DiCaprio!
LEO: Well, I was intrigued by your 'approach' to fanzine-imagination.
ALI: Yes, we Internet-bloggers of today care about 'socialization aesthetics.'
LEO: You sound rather well-studied/versed.
ALI: I'm an Ivy League graduate and trained in fanzine-journalism...
LEO: So what do you think my Gray Goblin has to say about capitalism/war?
ALI: Perhaps your Gray Goblin believes this endless war is linked to 'vanity.'
LEO: Well, vanity is everything it seems, right?
ALI: Money too...
LEO: Yes!
ALI: I loved your films _Romeo + Juliet_ and _Gangs of New York_(!).
LEO: Yes, both films represent Americans' interest in 'street-juice.'
ALI: Do you think consumerism 'feeds' the endless capitalism war?
LEO: I think my Gray Goblin would say capitalism 'informs' warfare!
ALI: It does seem that capitalism-imagination is linked to 'labyrinths.'
LEO: Everyone loves Facebook and Amazon...
ALI: I wonder if aliens invaded Earth, would they 'like' Wall Street?
LEO: Maybe there're aliens among us already, disguised as capitalists!
ALI: Did you enjoy making the film _The Wolf of Wall Street_?
LEO: Yeah, and I liked the book/character it was based upon, you know.
ALI: Have your eco-activism interests drawn you to any academic institution?
LEO: I considered hosting a Yale eco-conference for my eco-group in the summer!
ALI: It seems modern networks create 'pockets' for great social investments.
LEO: Yes, capitalism creates both social intrigue and warfare-IQ.
ALI: Are you a fan of the modernism-paranoia film _WarGames_?
LEO: Yes! I like the links between computers, capitalism, and corruption!
ALI: Maybe this endless capitalism war will be 'diffused' with love and religion.
LEO: Prophets and priests find challenges in times of social yearnings...
ALI: Do you feel empowered as a celebrity/media-icon?
LEO: Yes, the media offers people chances to 'engage' with capitalism.
ALI: What would your Gray Goblin say about the Gulf War (Iraq)?
LEO: He'd say, "Petroleum fuels vehicles...and governments."
ALI: How many 'rogue states' could this endless capitalism war engender?
LEO: You can never predict the outcome of capitalism's vanities, Ali...
ALI: Perhaps your Gray Goblin says, "Gulf War paranoia is only temporary!"
LEO: He'd at least suggest that Wall Street is a 'highway' for psychology...
ALI: Thanks so much for this intriguing chat!
LEO: Let's toast to the desirable end to this 'endless capitalism war.'

====


----------

